# Please Welcome The Newest Moderators . . .



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2015)

On behalf of the entire WB staff, I would like to invite everyone to welcome the newest staff members.

@Schroedc and @barry richardson have agreed to come on and help us manage a spike in activity. Colin will be putting together a special project for the pen section and he'll need moderators tools in order to accomplish it. Barry has agreed to help Greg (the Tick) and Marc run the upcoming auction, so he has been given a magic wand early so he can conspire with his two other Musketeers.

We haven't asked them to become permanent mods yet because we don't want to scare them away, but if y'all are real nice and behave like big boys, maybe they will want to stay on past their agreed terms even when their high dollar contracts have run out.

Welcome Colin and Barry and from the staff, the members, and especially from me THANK YOU for lending us some much needed support.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats Colin and Barry

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats on the new honor gents.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats Colin and Barry



Mike thanks for all you have done for me and for WB - you deserve a much needed break and I was sort of glad you took a much deserved break. You have run every one of them I think except maybe the first and maybe even that one. I will have fun seeing you just get to play for once.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike thanks for all you have done for me and for WB - you deserve a much needed break and I was sort of glad you took a much deserved break. You have run every one of them I think except maybe the first and maybe even that one. I will have fun seeing you just get to play for once.



Thanks Kevin- The first- Yes I ran it- Da box went to someone in Colo. That was the crazy auction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you, Thank you. I'm here all week. Hold your applause, throw only money!

Seriously though. I appreciate the support from everyone here and this is a community I want to be a part of and give back to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2015)

Mike I know for a fact you forced me to get them started too, and to stop funding the site out of my own pocket. We excahnged many PMs and you got really frustrated with me but you hung in there and kept kicking my ass until you finally got through. For that my wife is seriously grateful lol. So am I! Honestly if I hadn't listened to you WB may very well be a memory by now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2015)

See, I knew we made a good choice. I use 9,999 words a post and Barry uses one. Between us we average 5000 words a piece. 

Barry thanks for cutting my word count in half.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 9, 2015)

Uh oh, am I supposed to behave?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike I know for a fact you forced me to get them started too, and to stop funding the site out of my own pocket. We excahnged many PMs and you got really frustrated with me but you hung in there and kept kicking my ass until you finally got through. For that my wife is seriously grateful lol. So am I! Honestly if I hadn't listened to you WB may very well be a memory by now.




Us Brit's have to have purpose in life even if it is only keepin you Irish in line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2015)

Brink said:


> Uh oh, am I supposed to behave?




No, yer job is to raise hell and test the new Mods......................

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats ladies


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Congrats ladies



Doc and Kenbo have been mods for a while why are you congratulating them?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Doc and Kenbo have been mods for a while why are you congratulating them?


I said ladies... not girls.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats Colin and Barry. Couldn't have happened to 2 better folks. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh, man - there goes the neighborhood... Kidding - of course! Congrats, guys!


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2015)

Woohoo, fresh meat!!!

Thanks, guys, for taking this on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Congrats Colin and Barry. Couldn't have happened to 2 better folks. Let the fun begin.



Well it could have


Mike1950 said:


> Us Brit's have to have purpose in life even if it is only keepin you Irish in line.



And us Scottish gotta keep an eye on you both.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Congrats Colin and Barry. Couldn't have happened to 2 better folks. Let the fun begin.



Well...it could have but that's all we had to work with...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats guys let the monkey games begin.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2015)

Shahs used sj shahs. Dhs habana. Sjdusnskdksnsnsjsj. In Hun

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Your search - Shahs used sj shahs. Dhs habana. Sjdusnskdksnsnsjsj. In Hun - did not match any documents.
Suggestions:

Make sure all monkeyisms are spelled correctly.
Try different jiberish.
Try more general keywords.
Try fewer ape like words.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats genteelmen ! Looking forward to the BIG auction


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations you two!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Shahs used sj shahs. Dhs habana. Sjdusnskdksnsnsjsj. In Hun



That goes double for me!

Thanks for taking this on Colin and Barry, I'm sure the pay is not worth it, but good for you for forging on anyway! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome you guys! It will be a pleasure to work along side of you both. Thanks for stepping up and helping us out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for stepping up to the plate to help keep WB the primo site that it is. Chuck


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Brink said:


> Uh oh, am I supposed to behave?



Why start now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

Sooooo any news on when we are tentatively having the next Big auction ???


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Sooooo any news on when we are tentatively having the next Big auction ???


We are working on it,................. be patient.........wait for an announcement............ It is coming.....................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks @Schroedc and @barry richardson -- just be careful where you point those magic wands, they might be loaded

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 14, 2015)

congrates you 2--- great choices again big kahoona

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2015)

After rewatching The Holy Grail (I really needed to get lost in stupidity tonight), I wonder whether moderators on WB should be call K-niggits instead. They do get a good taunting once in a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2015)

@SENC ----- NI! NI! NI!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> @SENC ----- NI! NI! NI!


It


----------



## BarbS (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats to the new moderators! Maybe the more we have, the more order will be kept.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2015)

BarbS said:


> Congrats to the new moderators! Maybe the more we have, the more order will be kept.


I'm all about law and order ma'am.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

